# A Tale of Two Labs...



## mattyice (Apr 13, 2013)

So I am going to log 2 UGL's test enan with blood panels to side by side compare efficacy. One lab loved...the other hated. A true Pepsi challenge, if you will. I thinking 4 weeks of each lab should be enough time for saturation. Is 4 weeks seem fair


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 13, 2013)

Interasante...


----------



## Jada (Apr 13, 2013)

Sounds cool but make sure u get a ok from UR ugl before u post there name since they might not want there bizness out there . Last thing u want is to get hot


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sounds fun.. When is the first test?


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah make sure you watch what you say. Souce talk is sketchy


----------



## mattyice (Apr 13, 2013)

Theoretically, I'll draw first bloods in June.  I don't have any source... this is just an idea. : )


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 13, 2013)

mattyice said:


> Theoretically, I'll draw first bloods in June.  I don't have any source... this is just an idea. : )



Bad idea also!

All this will do is piss one source off and possible cause drama.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 13, 2013)

subbed if done... inquiring minds want to know... the outcome of each


----------



## j2048b (Apr 13, 2013)

subbed if done... inquiring minds want to know... the outcome of each 

yeah what sfg said, might cause a stir,


----------



## mattyice (Apr 13, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Bad idea also!
> 
> All this will do is piss one source off and possible cause drama.



Yeah... unless they both are gtg.


----------



## Tilltheend (Apr 13, 2013)

Sounds good look forward to the results.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 13, 2013)

mattyice said:


> Theoretically, I'll draw first bloods in June.  I don't have any source... this is just an idea. : )



This may be a dumb question. But wouldn't 
It just be easier and quicker to lab test each 
Product for potency and quality?


----------



## PFM (Apr 13, 2013)

SI turning into E****s or S*********y and guys encourage that shit?


----------



## mattyice (Apr 13, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> This may be a dumb question. But wouldn't
> It just be easier and quicker to lab test each
> Product for potency and quality?



I have no idea where you could have such a thing done... but I guess it would be easier and quicker.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't like the comparison thing but I see absolutely nothing wrong with posting labs from a source AS LONG as that source isn't private or unless you have alterior motives for doing this which I think might be the case. People post labs on GH. That being said, if any of your labs come back shitty, whether its the one you love or the one you hate, the right thing to do would be to contact that lab before blasting them across boards and give them a chance to rectify the situation. Anyone can get a bad batch of raws here and there and if the UGL's legit then it's not thier fault and they shouldn't get a bad name because of it. Just my opinion.


----------



## mattyice (Apr 13, 2013)

PFM said:


> SI turning into E****s or S*********y and guys encourage that shit?



PFM,
Your so predictable...
Love, 
Matty
xoxo


----------



## trim (Apr 13, 2013)

I think its a bad idea.  This is not a source board, so whats the point?


----------



## mattyice (Apr 13, 2013)

It seems everyone (not just here) hates on a certain lab, and others (not just here) gush over another.  I would be interested to know if its worth the salt.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 13, 2013)

trim said:


> I think its a bad idea.  This is not a source board, so whats the point?



Ya but labs have never been an issue to talk about or post blood work

Sure it may piss off that lab but if they are making on point products the blood won't lie


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 13, 2013)

The only on point product a UGL can produce that you can tell is legit is test which is the cheapest compound to make. And maybe a 19 nor if you run it long enough and let your progesterone levels go crazy. A lab can have test off the charts and shitty tren, var, primo. A lab can also get a bad batch of test raws and have bomb ass tren var and primo.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 13, 2013)

It's people with agenda that make these things bad.

Why would anyone wanna waste time, money and health just to post labs on a bad lab or hated lab?

Anyone can fudge these labs.

Labs on sources are to be done when your a customer and running the gear not to just start a topic.

Nothing wrong with doing labs when done proper, does anyone but me feel this is an improper attempt? he don't even have 2 labs yet just a thought he says!

Also sounds like source fishing to me to see if a lab will jump and offer some gear to be tested.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 13, 2013)

U are correct... Ill opt out of this now


----------



## mattyice (Apr 13, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> It's people with agenda that make these things bad.
> 
> Why would anyone wanna waste time, money and health just to post labs on a bad lab or hated lab?
> 
> ...



Hey dude... I aint sourcing for shit.  I shared a thought.  You can do the same and move on... dont make assumptions of my intentions or accusations.  Not cool.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 13, 2013)

mattyice said:


> It seems everyone (not just here) hates on a certain lab, and others (not just here) gush over another.  I would be interested to know if its worth the salt.



Are you referring to pinn here? Cause we know they aren't persay fake but the matter is they're overpriced, underdosed, and dirty. They involve themselves with scammers and that makes them scammers.  Did I mention they prob have le trying to track them down as we speak cause they are a widely public source. From being in the game for a bit that shit does not last long. We have guys on this board who got horrible pip, infections and much more. You know why you don't hear this shit on a certain board? Cuz the negitives get deleted and the members get banned. Did you ever think why there's no guys on that board that have a join date when the board opened?(Besides staff) Hmm I wonder why. Oh the guys get smart and realize the bullshit and speak the truth and get banned Yeah every lab has their moments with unsatisfied customers but some people just complain to complain. Some people just need to be smart and open tier eyes. But like everything in this world some shit is not always the way it seems. So if your gonna try and talk up pinn here it will not be allowed. Guys will be all over you and don't even waste you time if your thinking about it. 

If it's other labs then sorry for the long paragraph. That's my preach for the day. Lol


----------



## mattyice (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah... I'm a PINN rep!  No dude... couldn't be further.  I too left Ology a couple years ago only to return like the prodigal son. lol  They were glossing Naps then... then the Uncle... so I get it.  I'll do my own research of a couple "well" known UGL's.  No worries Herm.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 13, 2013)

In order to do this right u would first need to test yourself prior to starting anything, then at what point would u test yourself on lab #1?  U would need to come off lab #1's gear in order to clean your body of that product.  Then start lab #2's product and get tested at the same time as lab #1's.  Seems like a great deal of work in order to c which lab is the better choice or I should say which ever lab gives u the better lab results.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2013)

Matty if you want to donate your body to science maybe get with the brains on this board and see if you can come up with an actual plan that makes sense. I think you're idea of getting some actual data on potency is good, I just think you don't have the scientific knowledge and background to assemble a proper protocol.


----------



## mattyice (Apr 14, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Matty if you want to donate your body to science maybe get with the brains on this board and see if you can come up with an actual plan that makes sense. I think you're idea of getting some actual data on potency is good, I just think you don't have the scientific knowledge and background to assemble a proper protocol.



I going to donate my body to science fiction!


----------



## grind4it (Apr 14, 2013)

Two points have already been made in this thread; but I feel the need to bring them up again;

1. Test E/C are the easiest and cheapest compounds produced. They are also the easiest and least expenicve to get test by blood work. To truly test the grit of a UGL the test should be preformed on another compound (primo, Anavar and other expensive compounds that are more commonly faked or under dosed)....this original point was made by Coltmc4545

2. To properly run a controlled experiment that will net usefull information; you will need to take a base line blood test, cycle the one lab then PCT, take a new base line blood test, then cycle. Frankly, this will take months to do correctly.....original point made by flyingdragon

Now, obviously you would need the blessing of the private source that you plan on using, but you made referance to a well know and hated source (I'm paraphrasing). This would indicate that this source is large enough to name now (no permission needed). So, who is it?


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 14, 2013)

i think this is a bad idea, we are not a source board, and we don't rep anybody. pin earned their bad name. just my 2 cents


----------



## Azog (Apr 14, 2013)

What fucking labs are we even talking about? For Christ's sake. IF one is Pinn...don't even bother. That shit could test at 5000+ on 100mg and I would never fucking use it. If it is a publicly discussed lab we all seem to love on SI (not gonna mention for fear of POBs wrath), I can save you the trouble cause I have blood tested them and they fucking rock.

Anyway, while you're idea seems good...I do not see this ending well at all.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 14, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> In order to do this right u would first need to test yourself prior to starting anything, then at what point would u test yourself on lab #1?  U would need to come off lab #1's gear in order to clean your body of that product.  Then start lab #2's product and get tested at the same time as lab #1's.  Seems like a great deal of work in order to c which lab is the better choice or I should say which ever lab gives u the better lab results.



Well put!

His intentions can be ery good but can also come off wrong to others.

We don't need labs to know who is shit and how is legit as our bodies tell us a lot as these are hormones and easy to tell if they have been altered or not.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 14, 2013)

mattyice said:


> Hey dude... I aint sourcing for shit.  I shared a thought.  You can do the same and move on... dont make assumptions of my intentions or accusations.  Not cool.



I'm pretty sure he did share a thought and his thought was that something isn't right with this and there's alterior motives on your part for out of the blue volunteering to do this. You need to remember the game we're in and how many snakes and scammers there are. I'm pretty sure we've all seen plenty of that and SFG is assuming something else is motivating this little volunteer project. I'm also of the same assumption. Im not assuming youre trying to scam or are a snake. I'm assuming there's alterior motives. This is the Internet. It's not like we live in Mr Rogers neighborhood.


----------



## mattyice (Apr 14, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> I'm pretty sure he did share a thought and his thought was that something isn't right with this and there's alterior motives on your part for out of the blue volunteering to do this. You need to remember the game we're in and how many snakes and scammers there are. I'm pretty sure we've all seen plenty of that and SFG is assuming something else is motivating this little volunteer project. I'm also of the same assumption. Im not assuming youre trying to scam or are a snake. I'm assuming there's alterior motives. This is the Internet. It's not like we live in Mr Rogers neighborhood.



I'll take a lecture from somebody "about this game" who has bigger than 16" biceps.  Thanks Colt...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2013)

where is this thread going...Matt SI is a small board that doesnt give two shits about your experiment I have no clue what the point of this is nor do I care.Colt is a Vet of the board hes not lecturing you and insults get u no where.


----------



## mattyice (Apr 14, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> where is this thread going...Matt SI is a small board that doesnt give two shits about your experiment I have no clue what the point of this is nor do I care.Colt is a Vet of the board he hes not lecturing you and insults get u no where.



It was an idea... nothing more nothing less.  If you don't care why even bother posting.  I'm not insulting anybody... I speak truth my friend.  Thanks.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2013)

mattyice said:


> It was an idea... nothing more nothing less.  If you don't care why even bother posting.  I'm not insulting anybody... I speak truth my friend.  Thanks.



I post where and when I want...What truth do u speak of?


----------



## mattyice (Apr 14, 2013)

Same here man.  It's nothing at all...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2013)

so if nobody cares this thread that contributes nothing is closed


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank god.  Clapping for Bundy.


----------

